# Anyone Get Out



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Has anyone gotten out and made that first trip of the season yet? I haven't had the free time and still have the boat in the water for the perch but have heard and saw some pics from over in elk creek that the steelhead are coming in. Also heard there were some in Conneaut already. Wondering if anyone has made that journey out to check out the streams and found any.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It's breakwall time!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Anyone think its worth throwing some spoons off Edgewater any other breakwall this weekend?


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

might be worth it but i would say as far east as possible edgewater probably wont be your best bet. Probably have a better time hitting a river or lake and waiting a week or two but what do I know. good luck with what you decide.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I fished the Rocky last weekend with very little success. Maybe 6 very small smallies and some chubs. Any advice for later like in October and November when Ill be up there after this weekend.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

In october and november you will be able to catch steelies in the rivers and if the cool weather moves in the smallies will pretty much fall off until spring. however, in october and november you will be able to catch steelies on spinners, spoons, jig/maggots, minnows.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Definitely look for some steelies after this weekend. Bring on the rain and cold nights.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

After all this rain those steelies will be sniff sniffing there way back to the river mouths, I'll be trolling the mouths and breakwalls next week after work.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I went out for a few hours yesterday, hooked into two, landed one of them. Got both throwing a stinger spoon. got a nice male and a small female.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I think were going to try Fairport Harbour. I have a couple of spoons but my question is there a bait shop in the area?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes, there are two bait shops in the immediate area. They both should have anything that you need.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

theres d&w bait and grand river bait and tack.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

was out there at lower chagrin to look around friday, water is still warm. maybe after this rain...
in the meantime, get those spoons out and go to breakwalls - its time!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am going to try and get out to the short wall today. I drive a big blue dodge stop and say hi.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

so i was just wondering, how exactly do we get to the breakwalls of the rocky river? is there parking there or is this more of a hike your way in deal?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i seen a couple of guys fishing down at chagrin , but didnt c n e caught!!!!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't think you can get to the mouth of the Rock unless you have access to the private property.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

seen 1 caught last night,seen a couple roll, I however caught 2 smallies.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Went over to Wildwood today around 4:00 pm. Started casting spinners (Mepps and Blue Foxes <Silver>) first, then with no sucess, switched over to spoons (Little Cleos and KO Wobblers) mostly Lil Cleos...Silver Blue, Silver, Silver Orange and the winning color Silver /Green. Casted off the rocks directly across from the Euclid Beach Pier in a westward direction. I caught a nice 5lb 25 incher with nice color to him. Saw one other caught on a Silver / Green KO Wobbler...This was a fat female...really nice looking! Only caught the one, but it was quite a thrill, he pulled left, right,left. There is nothing like hooking up with one of those beauties. There starting to come in.

Good fishing Guys!

Ken


----------

